# Christmas Market, Koln (Cologne)



## steco1958

Going to checkout the Christmas Markets this year at Cologne, but having never been there before, I am looking for a place to stay.

Can anyone suggest the best place.

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## mandyandandy

3 van went with us last year and we stayed on the Aire, we booked in advance, have EHU and in lovely spot right next to river. 

Walk down the lane and you are at the tram stop where you can catch one on a day ticket to all of the markets, 6 in total all free but one which is next to the river but cannot remember name right now. 

Tram cost us I think 10euro for 5 travelling together all day. 

Have a wonderful time, we did. Trying 3 new ones this year. 

Mandy


----------



## Addie

The Colonge Aire is great, booking is advised. We rolled up on Spec and a German guy moved his motorhome to make us a space. You can walk down the river into the centre if you wanted also.

It's not the best market German has to offer and because of its location all the english coach operators use it but it's a good first market.


----------



## tonyt

Be sure to visit the one in Rudolph Platz - small and pretty.


----------



## tattytony

steco1958 said:


> Going to checkout the Christmas Markets this year at Cologne, but having never been there before, I am looking for a place to stay.
> 
> Can anyone suggest the best place.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Steve


This is where we stayed as did most others I see  
http://www.reisemobilhafen-koeln.de/
Booking is really a must :wink:


----------



## steco1958

Thank you one and all, I have just sent the email off to the Platz.

Hope all goes well

Steve


----------



## Telbell

We booked ahead too- found ourselves one of 85 (yes I counted-I know its's sad :lol: )

"Lovely spot by the river"? True that the Stellplatz is in theory by the river but when we were there all the riverside spots were taken up by long-termers-we were about 100 yards back.

Convenient for all the markets though


----------



## TR5

I'm very interested in going to the Cologne Christmas markets too. Can someone advise on the dates the markets are there, please.

I am intending going, if the dates are suitable, around 25th Nov.


----------



## peejay

You'll be fine, this years dates are 21/11 to 23/12.

Heres a location map of the 7 markets that might come in handy....

http://www.stadt-koeln.de/mediaasset/content/verkehrskalender/koelner-weihnachtsmaerkte.pdf

Pete


----------



## TR5

There is something on the German Aire site provided by TattyTony about "Umweltzone"

Is that something to do with low emissions zones?

If so, can anyone read German, and decifer what it is telling - is this inside the zone, and if not, what is the route in?

How is the Umweltzone defined, is it by emissions, Euro (no) compliance, age of vehicle..... anyone know?


----------



## peejay

Hi,

The markets are within the zone but the stellplatz at Koln-Riehl isn't.
There is another stellplatze at Koln-Marsdorf which is outside the zone as well, checkout the campsite database.

For Umweltzones see my FAQ's here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-409124.html#409124

Pete


----------



## teemyob

*Best*



Addie said:


> The Colonge Aire is great, booking is advised. We rolled up on Spec and a German guy moved his motorhome to make us a space. You can walk down the river into the centre if you wanted also.
> 
> It's not the best market German has to offer and because of its location all the english coach operators use it but it's a good first market.


What is the best German Market?

TM


----------



## steco1958

TR5 said:


> I'm very interested in going to the Cologne Christmas markets too. Can someone advise on the dates the markets are there, please.
> 
> I am intending going, if the dates are suitable, around 25th Nov.


I will be arriving on the 25th, have already emailed and reserved a place, will only be there for 3 or 4 days, then moving on to who knows where.

Steve


----------



## teemyob

Best German Markets are where>?


----------



## mandyandandy

Its a matter of taste, if you like large and in one place for 6 of them then you can beat Cologne. 

Medium I would go for Aachen

Small I would definately go for Monschau, not that small if you find all the nooks and crannies especially in the Market hall just outside the town on the way back to the Aire. Most beautiful and has snowed for us twice while we have been there. 

Mandy

We are going to 3 new ones this year, well new to us so will report back as we are going 1st weekend in December


----------



## Boff

Hi!



teemyob said:


> Best German Markets are where>?


My favourite German Christmas Market is Nuremberg. The longest tradition (since 17th century), the nicest flair, the best _Bratwurst_ and _Glühwein_.

And there are three stellplatz sites in the city, from all of which the city centre and the market can easily be reached by public transport. Quite helpful after the _Glühwein_ part. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## teemyob

*far*



Boff said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best German Markets are where>?
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite German Christmas Market is Nuremberg. The longest tradition (since 17th century), the nicest flair, the best _Bratwurst_ and _Glühwein_.
> 
> And there are three stellplatz sites in the city, from all of which the city centre and the market can easily be reached by public transport. Quite helpful after the _Glühwein_ part. :wink:
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard
Click to expand...

Bit too far for me for a 4-5 day from Manchester.

But thanks.

Might have to be Köln or Aachen

TM


----------



## TR5

Now booked for Cologne, and going slightly later than originally planned, arriving on 1st Dec., and staying until the 6th.


----------



## mandyandandy

Just found this by accident - dates will be wrong as it is from last year but the rest should be correct

1. Christmas market at the Cologne Cathedral
22nd Nov–23rd Dec 10, daily 11am-9pm;
Stop Dom/Hauptbahnhof,
lines U 5,16,18 as well as S 6,11,12,13
Experience the Christmas season’s moment
of glory at the new Christmas
market at Cologne Cathedral. Let yourself
be fascinated by diverse arts and
crafts, unusual gift ideas and the wide
palette of food and drinks on offer.

2. Angel’s market – Christmas at Neumarkt
22nd Nov–23rd Dec 10,
sun-thu 11am–9pm,
fri-sat 11am–10pm;
Stop Neumarkt, lines
U 1,3,4,7,9,16,18
Visitors will be enchanted
by this lovingly decorated
Christmas market
with its charming chalets
and high-quality
products in the heart of
the Cathedral city.

3. Cologne Old Town “Home of the gnomes”
22nd Nov–23rd Dec 10,
daily 11am-10pm; Stop
Heumarkt, lines U 1,7,9
In the middle of the historic and idyllic
Cologne Old Town stands this rustic
Christmas market. According to the
famous Cologne legend, this was also
the home of the gnomes who were said
to be particularly good craftspeople.
Therefore, at this Christmas market you
can fi nd a particularly large number of
handcraft stalls, where goods are still
produced in the traditional way.

4. Fairytale Christmas market at Rudolfplatz
22nd Nov–23rd Dec 10, sun-thu 11am-
9pm, fri-sat 11am-10pm;
Stop Rudolfplatz, lines U 1,7,12,15
Just a ten minute walk from Neumarkt,
the Fairytale Christmas market is situated
at Rudolfplatz. The motto of the
sixty huts at the Hahnentorburg is the
brother’s Grimm tales. Therefore, this
Christmas market delights particularly
younger visitors.

5. Cologne Christmas market afl oat 2010
25th Nov–21st Dec 10, sun-thu
11am-9pm, fri-sat 11am-10pm;
Rheinpromenade/Old Town; Stop Heumarkt,
lines U 1,7,9 and Wolters Bimmelbahn
opposite the Cathedral; Admission:
€2, children up to 12 years are free;
From Europe’s largest fl oating Christmas
market with over forty stalls, you
get a truly dream-like view of the Cologne
Old Town and the Cathedral. The
market takes place on the ship “MS
Wappen von Köln”.

6. Medieval Christmas market at
the Chocolate Museum
26th Nov- 23rd Dec 10,
daily 11 am- 9 pm; Stop Heumarkt,
lines U 1,7,9, bus stop Schokoladen
museum, bus line 106;
Admission: €3.00 including cultural
programme; Weekdays until
2 pm admission free; children
smaller than sword size are free;
Lovingly designed and cosy
medieval experience directly
at the Rhine, hand-made goods on site,
comprehensive cultural programme
with concerts, theatre, artistic jugglery
and a unique live nativity.


7. Christmas market at Stadtgarten
25th Nov-23rd Dec 10, mon-fri 4pm-
9:30pm, sat-sun 12pm-9:30pm;
Stop Friesenplatz, lines U 3,4,5,12,15;
Admission free.
Immerse yourself in the idyllic village
atmosphere
of the Christmas
market at
Stadtgarten!
60 exhibitors
will offer their
goods from
25th Nov-23rd
Dec 2010.
Lifestyle made
with feeling
and modern
creations,
traditional handicraft and nostalgic
paraphernalia, culinary specialties and
regular cultural offerings.

1. Christmas market at the Cologne Cathedral
22nd Nov–23rd Dec 10, daily 11am-9pm;
Stop Dom/Hauptbahnhof,
lines U 5,16,18 as well as S 6,11,12,13
Experience the Christmas season’s moment
of glory at the new Christmas
market at Cologne Cathedral. Let yourself
be fascinated by diverse arts and
crafts, unusual gift ideas and the wide
palette of food and drinks on offer.

2. Angel’s market – Christmas at Neumarkt
22nd Nov–23rd Dec 10,
sun-thu 11am–9pm,
fri-sat 11am–10pm;
Stop Neumarkt, lines
U 1,3,4,7,9,16,18
Visitors will be enchanted
by this lovingly decorated
Christmas market
with its charming chalets
and high-quality
products in the heart of
the Cathedral city.

3. Cologne Old Town “Home of the gnomes”
22nd Nov–23rd Dec 10,
daily 11am-10pm; Stop
Heumarkt, lines U 1,7,9
In the middle of the historic and idyllic
Cologne Old Town stands this rustic
Christmas market. According to the
famous Cologne legend, this was also
the home of the gnomes who were said
to be particularly good craftspeople.
Therefore, at this Christmas market you
can fi nd a particularly large number of
handcraft stalls, where goods are still
produced in the traditional way.

4. Fairytale Christmas market at Rudolfplatz
22nd Nov–23rd Dec 10, sun-thu 11am-
9pm, fri-sat 11am-10pm;
Stop Rudolfplatz, lines U 1,7,12,15
Just a ten minute walk from Neumarkt,
the Fairytale Christmas market is situated
at Rudolfplatz. The motto of the
sixty huts at the Hahnentorburg is the
brother’s Grimm tales. Therefore, this
Christmas market delights particularly
younger visitors.

5. Cologne Christmas market afl oat 2010
25th Nov–21st Dec 10, sun-thu
11am-9pm, fri-sat 11am-10pm;
Rheinpromenade/Old Town; Stop Heumarkt,
lines U 1,7,9 and Wolters Bimmelbahn
opposite the Cathedral; Admission:
€2, children up to 12 years are free;
From Europe’s largest fl oating Christmas
market with over forty stalls, you
get a truly dream-like view of the Cologne
Old Town and the Cathedral. The
market takes place on the ship “MS
Wappen von Köln”.

6. Medieval Christmas market at
the Chocolate Museum
26th Nov- 23rd Dec 10,
daily 11 am- 9 pm; Stop Heumarkt,
lines U 1,7,9, bus stop Schokoladen
museum, bus line 106;
Admission: €3.00 including cultural
programme; Weekdays until
2 pm admission free; children
smaller than sword size are free;
Lovingly designed and cosy
medieval experience directly
at the Rhine, hand-made goods on site,
comprehensive cultural programme
with concerts, theatre, artistic jugglery
and a unique live nativity.

Having the bus numbers really help, doubt these will have changed. 

Mandy


----------



## TR5

Anyone else there, or arriving between 1st & 6th Dec.?


----------



## Zozzer

We stayed on the Stellplaetz at Marsdorf a few years ago. Cracking little stellplatz, but soon gets full with it being free.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=133


----------



## TerryL

TR5 - just booked, arriving 5 December.

For anyone who wants to try and get an "Umweltzone" sticker, I've just found an on-line application form in English at

https://formular.stadt-koeln.de/formular/feinstaubplakette/

You need to send a copy of your V5 (max 2mb filesize) and send a 5 Euro bank transfer (which will probably cost 10 Euros!). Full instructions supplied. Going to give it a try anyway.

Terry


----------



## JockandRita

TerryL said:


> TR5 - just booked, arriving 5 December.
> 
> For anyone who wants to try and get an "Umweltzone" sticker, I've just found an on-line application form in English at
> 
> https://formular.stadt-koeln.de/formular/feinstaubplakette/
> 
> You need to send a copy of your V5 (max 2mb filesize) and send a 5 Euro bank transfer (which will probably cost 10 Euros!). Full instructions supplied. Going to give it a try anyway.
> 
> Terry


Save your €s Terry. You can pick one up at "ANY" TUV testing station throughout Germany for €5/€6 on production of your V5.
I was one of those unfortunates to have sent off the €5, and not to have heard anything at all for months. When I phoned, they had no record of my application. :x

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## peejay

Terry,

Just to back up what Jock said, its a simple process to get it once you're over there, they are also available from Fiat/Ford main dealerships and Dekra outlets all over Germany - this previous post gives details .....

More info >here<

Pete


----------



## steco1958

Peejay,

Just to put my mind at rest, I am due at the koln reil stelaplatz, I do not need a umweltzone sticker.

Steve


----------



## peejay

No sticker req'd Steve. Both Koln Marsdorf and Koln Riehl stellplatze are outside the zone. Riehl is just to the north of the zone which you can see at the top of this umweltzone pdf map...

http://www.stadt-koeln.de/mediaasset/content/pdf57/7-2.pdf

Pete


----------



## dally1

Just a thought for anyone who fancies the Koln markets but find the Stelplatz full.

You can use the Stelplatz at Aachen and jump on the train. The station at Aachen is only a 15 minute walk or 5 minute bus ride from the Stelplatz. The advantage of this is you can visit 2 market venues from the same place. Only an hour on the train and the station at Koln is right next to the Dom and there is a market just behind that. Can't have been expensive coz I'm tight. :lol:


----------



## steco1958

peejay said:


> No sticker req'd Steve. Both Koln Marsdorf and Koln Riehl stellplatze are outside the zone. Riehl is just to the north of the zone which you can see at the top of this umweltzone pdf map...
> 
> http://www.stadt-koeln.de/mediaasset/content/pdf57/7-2.pdf
> 
> Pete


Peejay,

Thanks for that information, just need to adjust my route into cologne, now, as I was going to hit the stellaplatz, via Neiderlander ufer, which just happens to be in the zone


----------



## DaveJM

Very interesting thread.

We are planning to go to the Xmas markets in Koln this year but would prefer to stay in a campsite rather than Stellplatz.

Tried Camping Berger but chap says the site may be under water since the Rhine often floods at Koln.

So any suggestions for campsites close to Koln with access to the city via public transport would be appreciated.


Thanks

David


----------



## peejay

Hi David,

We rarely use campsites abroad but there is one listed in the following link - Waldbad Camping at Koln-Dunnwald to the northeast of the city....

http://www.cologne-tourism.com/hotels-and-accommodation/camping.html

It says open all year on the above link but not clear on their website so I'd email or ring them to confirm..

http://www.waldbad-camping.de/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=54

Pete


----------

